# recognise this chair?



## Jacob (3 May 2021)

Just wondered if anybody could recognise this chair. Looks like an interesting folder.
That's Howard Zinn BTW the great American historian - as any American could tell you!


----------



## Cabinetman (3 May 2021)

Looks like a directors chair to me Jacob, what long legs he has!





Commodore (Director) Chairs with Free Personalisation at Nauticalia - Shop Online.


Find and buy Commodore (Director) Chairs with Free Personalisation at Nauticalia - Timeless Collectables, Clothing, and Gifts.




www.nauticalia.com


----------



## Chris152 (3 May 2021)

No idea about the chair, but it's a lovely photo. And they don't make phones like that any more, do they?


----------



## Bm101 (3 May 2021)

Chris152 said:


> And they don't make phones like that any more, do they?


Before we were tied to the telephone, the telephone was tied to the wall. 
For those who listen to podcasts I've just binge listened to Stephen Fry's 'Great Leap Years' in the van on the way to work . Mostly documenting the rise of technology in society. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Chris152 (3 May 2021)

Bm101 said:


> Before we were tied to the telephone, the telephone was tied to the wall.
> For those who listen to podcasts I've just binge listened to Stephen Fry's 'Great Leap Years' in the van on the way to work . Mostly documenting the rise of technology in society. Fascinating stuff.


Thanks Chris, I'll definitely give that a whirl.


----------



## RobinBHM (3 May 2021)

Jacob said:


> That's Howard Zinn



he set up business with Mr Ser

they make paint I believe


----------



## Jacob (3 May 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Looks like a directors chair to me Jacob, what long legs he has!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Looks like a posher, craftsman made designer version.


----------



## marcros (3 May 2021)

A


RobinBHM said:


> he set up business with Mr Ser
> 
> they make paint I believe



And bins.


----------

